
Hiking for Emails [video] - jackgavigan
https://vimeo.com/148060514
======
elsurudo
A great reminder that it’s really the _connectivity between people_ that the
internet brings that is valuable… “apps” etc. are just a convenient bonus for
us in the first world, who take the connectivity for granted at this point.

------
_nato_
It's amazing to see on one hand, some westerners, want to `heirloom' back to
simpler times/aesthetics -- then to see this man who has strong dreams to get
Nepal moving forward. Well, I guess it's interesting to see the cravings from
the other perspective. Incredibly shot, too!

------
jtchang
Freaking amazing. Setting up a point to point wireless link is no small feat,
let alone in 2002 where the hardware was much less available. Good
cinematography as well.

I wonder what kind of hardware they are using today.

